# would this K&N Air filter bolt up in place of airbox?



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

i was wondering if this K&N Airfilter would directly bolt up in place of the factory airbox on a 1985 Turbo Z31 or would I need to buy the whole kit?

Buy K&N Metal Top Unique Universal Air Filter RF-1011 at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Remove the airbox and measure the plenum pipe OD. Remember that all measurements on the Z31 are in metric while the K&N opening is in SAE so there will be a mismatch. The K&N collars do stretch a bit so measure carefully.


----------



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

ah okay, thanks - i was hoping someone might know from previous experience, its either i get the K&N FIPK, or just the filter as i dont see how the added bracket from the FIPK justifies the price increase. 

either that or try to figure out a spectre filter that would fit on it, ill try to measure the outer diameter later today and post back what it is


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

K&N Air Filter Information


----------

